# The DX is back



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I just noticed that Amazon now has the DX back up for sale on their website - new price at $299.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GYWHSQ


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nice.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I notice it says this:



> Good news. Kindle DX can now be shipped to customers outside the U.S.
> Click here to see important information specific to your country


Is this new?

Betsy


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool, now update the dang firmware and give it the functionality the KK/K3 has for PDFs and it would be a near perfect ereader IMO.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I notice it says this:
> 
> Is this new?
> 
> Betsy


This is most certainly not new. Mr. Manou bought one in 2010, just before the Kindle Keyboard came out and got it shipped without problems to Hong Kong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  My brother was just lamenting the demise of the DX. . . . .. his was permanently damaged in an accident with a stage prop and I ended up sending him mine which I really don't use much.  He likes it because he puts scripts on in as PDFs.

But, yeah, the DX has been 'international' for a while, probably since early 2010 at least.  My brother got his in late '09 and it was still US only (on the Sprint network) but it was very shortly after that they switched to ATT.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Maybe Amazon intends to remarket it in conjunction with Whispercasts for education and business. - Gene


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is this new?
> 
> Betsy


Definitely not new - I bought my K2, original DX and DXG from the US store - the UK Kindle store didn't exist until the K3 went on sale.

EDIT: They're not selling it on Amazon UK, so it looks like they intend to keep it to the US store only, but available internationally, as before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting, they apparently just resurrected the old page, then.  I never followed the DX because I wasn't at all interested....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

here's hoping and praying they resurrect the KK too!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> Cool, now update the dang firmware and give it the functionality the KK/K3 has for PDFs and it would be a near perfect ereader IMO.


I read that the DX is more like the K2 than the K3 so it isn't possible to get it to the K3 functionality. I forget if it was the OS, hardware, or both.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I paid $379 for mine, when the KDXG came out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NightGoat said:


> Cool, now update the dang firmware and give it the functionality the KK/K3 has for PDFs and it would be a near perfect ereader IMO.





Cardinal said:


> I read that the DX is more like the K2 than the K3 so it isn't possible to get it to the K3 functionality. I forget if it was the OS, hardware, or both.


It's true the DX hardware/software is more like the K2. . . but I think the DXG did improve a bit on PDF support. It is still not a particularly full featured PDF reader, but works decently -- especially considering the screen size being generally large enough that you can actually see a full page in reasonable sized print. Also, if I'm recalling correctly, there's something that takes margins into consideration and reduces them so as to make the size of the 'page' just a bit bigger. In landscape mode, it's plenty big enough, though of course you only see a half page at a time.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Whenever I see that the KDXG is being sold again, I always debate getting a 2nd one, but the price stops me. I use mine now, 5 or 6 days a week. I use it to listen to TTS when I am getting ready. On the weekends, I use my K3 to listen to samples of books while getting ready. The volume of the sound & the mechanical voice is so much better on the KDXG. My other kindles/Fires's volumes are not as loud without wearing earphones. I have not tried a Bluetooth headphone/earbud thing to see if it would be a solution. So, as not to go off topic, I really enjoy using my KDXG.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bought my DX Labor Day 2009, @ 400 books on it, use it daily.  Been between Australia & Egypt, boats, beaches and bars and never a problem. Replaced the battery late last year so I hope to get many more years out of it.  I've considered buying another as a backup but the replacement battery was <$30 so may keep another replacement battery as a backup.  Very pleased with it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Where did you get your battery from? How did you know what battery to get? I have never changed a battery, but who knows!


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Toby said:


> My other kindles/Fires's volumes are not as loud without wearing earphones. I have not tried a Bluetooth headphone/earbud thing to see if it would be a solution. So, as not to go off topic, I really enjoy using my KDXG.


What a great idea! I just ordered the Sennheiser RS120 bluetooth headphones to use with my KK. Hope it is as good as I envision.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Toby said:


> Where did you get your battery from? How did you know what battery to get? I have never changed a battery, but who knows!


http://www.newpower99.com/Amazon_Kindle_DX_Battery_Replacement_Kit_p/amazon%20kindle%20dx.htm
Complete, you can do it yourself, U Tube directions, take your time, tools included


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the battery replacement & link! 

I don't think the bluetooth headphones would work on the KK, but it should work on the Fire, since that has bluetooth. Right? I did not even realize that this would not work on the kindle eReaders at the time I mentioned the headphones until you mentioned the KK. Bummer!   I am so sorry if I inadvertently mislead you, Adaman14. I do listen to the TTS on my KK as well, while getting ready, but it's just not as loud as the DX. I had tried an inexpensive little speaker on the KK, but it did not work, but maybe the battery needed To be charged. Don't know. Worked on my KT. Still, it's a pain when moving both the kindle & speaker about from room to room.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BT headphones MIGHT work on the keyboard -- but they'd have to be the kind that comes with an audio plug that plugs in and broadcasts via BT since the keyboard doesn't have BT natively.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Toby said:


> Thanks for the info on the battery replacement & link!
> 
> I don't think the bluetooth headphones would work on the KK, but it should work on the Fire, since that has bluetooth. Right?


Toby, you did not mislead me but to clarify for others, the headphones I ordered plug into an 1/8 inch RCA jack (the headphone jack on the KK). The unit base is a bluetooth transmitter so these headphones are designed for use on a non-bluetooth device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adaman14 said:


> Toby, you did not mislead me but to clarify for others, the headphones I ordered plug into an 1/8 inch RCA jack (the headphone jack on the KK). The unit base is a bluetooth transmitter so these headphones are designed for use on a non-bluetooth device.


Those should work. I've used ones similar to that on several devices.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Adaman14 said:


> Toby, you did not mislead me but to clarify for others, the headphones I ordered plug into an 1/8 inch RCA jack (the headphone jack on the KK). The unit base is a bluetooth transmitter so these headphones are designed for use on a non-bluetooth device.


Yes! That's what I was trying to say.  I'll just note that it was early this morning and I hadn't had my caffeine yet.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, that is so cool! I learn so much here. Thanks. I will have to buy a set as well. I will check out the ones you mentioned.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I thought that the DX for my mother as she has low vision. Thought the larger screen would be better. She does not have wifi and would never use a touch screen. 

I found out that the DX does not have the voice guide which is essential. It doesn't do any good to be able to use the large text in a book but not be able to see which book on the menu that you want to choose. 

I was very disappointed that it had not been updated to have that capability. I then decided that the KK 3G was the only option for someone with poor vision, only to try to purchase it & find that it was not available so I bought a new unopened one on eBay. 

If only they remade the DX to have the voice guide . . .


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> I read that the DX is more like the K2 than the K3 so it isn't possible to get it to the K3 functionality. I forget if it was the OS, hardware, or both.


You can "hack" the K3/KK 3.x firmware onto the the DX, but not without bugs which I'm sure the developers could iron out w/ ease... its doable.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am glad that you found a new KK.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Surprised they dropped the price on the DX - I know there hasn't been a lot of software updates for this device.  Dropping the price might signal the end - trying to get rid of back inventory which could mean (1) a new version or (2) the end of the DX.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Update: The Sennheiser RS120 headphones arrived and are perfect with my K Keyboard.  I can walk all around the house and still pick up the audio quite nicely (slight static if 35' or so away when moving my head around quickly).  The real good news is that the volume is not tied to the KK output, thus I can finally crank up the KK audio when doing other noisy household chores.  Sweet!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know. I was supposed to get mine today, but amazon made a mistake with my order, so yesterday, they sent me an email telling me that I will get mine on Monday. I think they sent mine to Delaware, instead of Massachusettes where I live.   I can't wait to try them out now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Surprised they dropped the price on the DX - I know there hasn't been a lot of software updates for this device. Dropping the price might signal the end - trying to get rid of back inventory which could mean (1) a new version or (2) the end of the DX.


Well, but, they stopped selling it altogether a while back. The assumption then was that the stock was sold and they weren't ordering any more because it wasn't a demand item.

But either they found some more stock, or actually ordered more, because now they're offering it again. Probably it's not completely coincidental that it has returned shortly after the Keyboard model -- the only other one with sound -- went off sale.

I think it's UNLIKELY they ordered more, new, devices because I don't think they'd be able to sell them at such a relatively deep discount compared to the production cost. Besides, if they had new ones made, why didn't they just have wifi radios put in rather than stick with ATT 3G? Be cheaper for them since they pay for the ATT bandwidth.

My guess: the DX was Not In Demand so they just stopped selling it. But they still had stock. When the Keyboard model was, legitimately, sold out, they resurrected the DX so as to offer a device with sound capabilities. They'll continue offering it until they have a newer PW/Touch model with sound that they can offer. And then it will quietly be retired again.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

@Ann - that makes sense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shockingly, I agree.  I can't fault the logic.  

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the earphones!   Yeah!!! I tried it on the KK, but I could not get the sound any louder than it would be if listening to it without earphones, but the main thing is I could hear it. I put the volume up all the way. It was so cool to walk around & hear the TTS. The earphones arrived with very little written instructions, (pictures to put it together), so I don't know how long it will take to charge the batteries when I need to. Does anyone know. I got the same earphones as Adaman14.

UPDATE: I solved the volume problem!!!      Yeah!!! Last night, when I was plugging all the cords in, I had trouble plugging in the cord in the base, because it was very tight. I have arthritis in my hands, so I don't have a lot of strength. I asked a family member to try to get the plug in better, & they had the same problem, so I thought that's how far it will go in. Later, I was getting ready for bed, & I was thinking that since Adaman14 said that his earphones went louder, mine should too. Then that plug popped in my mind & I went to get my plyers to use on pushing the plug down farther in the hole. It looked like I had done that, although the plug still was not flushed with the base unit. I had to wait until just a few seconds ago to see if it worked. It did!!! I was able to get the sound on my KK very loud, just like Adaman14 said. I am so excited. I have never used bluetooth earphones before.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Toby said:


> I got the earphones!  Yeah!!! I tried it on the KK, but I could not get the sound any louder than it would be if listening to it without earphones, but the main thing is I could hear it. I put the volume up all the way. It was so cool to walk around & hear the TTS. The earphones arrived with very little written instructions, (pictures to put it together), so I don't know how long it will take to charge the batteries when I need to. Does anyone know. I got the same earphones as Adaman14.
> 
> UPDATE: I solved the volume problem!!!    Yeah!!! Last night, when I was plugging all the cords in, I had trouble plugging in the cord in the base, because it was very tight. I have arthritis in my hands, so I don't have a lot of strength. I asked a family member to try to get the plug in better, & they had the same problem, so I thought that's how far it will go in. Later, I was getting ready for bed, & I was thinking that since Adaman14 said that his earphones went louder, mine should too. Then that plug popped in my mind & I went to get my plyers to use on pushing the plug down farther in the hole. It looked like I had done that, although the plug still was not flushed with the base unit. I had to wait until just a few seconds ago to see if it worked. It did!!! I was able to get the sound on my KK very loud, just like Adaman14 said. I am so excited. I have never used bluetooth earphones before.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


Great! I did notice that the tune control is very touchy and will affect the volume a lot. I walked way out in the back yard and did some outside chores and the headphones work very well, just a little static. It seems that the charge light is always on if the headphones are seated on the charge bars. No indication that they are done charging. No big deal I guess. This is so much better than moving speakers around.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I did not even think that you could go as far as outside. That's fantastic! I will have to test mine out. I agree that the tune control is very touchy. As long as it works, it's good. I can live with that. Overall, the headphones are very comfortable. I was not crazy about the fact that you have to take off the pad part of the earphones to put in the batteries. I agree about this is so much better than moving speakers around. Thank you for mentioning these headphones as I would have had no idea which ones to get.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, but, they stopped selling it altogether a while back. The assumption then was that the stock was sold and they weren't ordering any more because it wasn't a demand item.
> 
> But either they found some more stock, or actually ordered more, because now they're offering it again. Probably it's not completely coincidental that it has returned shortly after the Keyboard model -- the only other one with sound -- went off sale.
> 
> ...


I will order another replacement battery for my DX, @$30.00 will get me & it through about 5 more years.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a good idea. Thank you again for the link. I plan to order that battery kit myself. 1 of the things that I like about the KDXG is that it goes to sleep maybe after 20 min's or so, so I can pause it, walk away to do something, go bqck & press play, instead of having to slide the power button back on, unless I am away too long.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

jaimee83 said:


> I will order another replacement battery for my DX, @$30.00 will get me & it through about 5 more years.


Awesome, something I've never considered. I didn't even know there was a user-replaceable battery out there...I'm ordering one also.


----------

